# 1/4 oz (7.90 grams) gold bar



## Noxx (May 3, 2009)

Hi folks,

Here is my newest bar. I know it is not perfectly poured but it is very hard to do using MAPP and such small amount of gold.

I might sell it if some people are interested. I need to pay gasoline for my car haha 

Enjoy.












99.9%+ pure.


----------



## leavemealone (May 3, 2009)

Yeh thats nice nick but you're right its aweful small.You may want to try for a bigger one and toss this small one.....You know my address right?...........LOL.Very nice bud.I want to see from the office lol.I working on a huge batch right now and hope to have a pretty big nugget when Im done,and you know I'll post it.
Enjoy the rest of the day.
Johnny


----------



## elfixx (May 3, 2009)

Hey noxx have you ever tryed to pour gold in those flat graphite ingot mold? We discussed about it in previous post but I think you didn't understood what I meaned. Gold when hot tend to retract on itself in a ball shape, if you just drop it into the mold cavity it won't simply fill the hole whatever the shape. Heated or not such mold seem to be unusable.
I mean molten gold is not like water which would fill the cavity whatever the deepness. To successfuly cast small ingot you need a certain dept.
Here is a example of those mold.
If you have any kind of way to cast such bar please gimme the secret!


----------



## elfixx (May 3, 2009)

It looks like I have trown away 40$ on those kind of non-deep mold. A 1gram and 1/2 oz graphite mold. 
Have you ever tryed to pour 3g in your 1/4oz mold? That is exactly what I'm talking about. It won't just cast a thiner bar.


----------



## Noxx (May 3, 2009)

Surface tension (cohesion) of molten gold is quite high. That's why it tends to make a ball.


----------



## Platdigger (May 3, 2009)

spin casting...?


----------



## Noxx (May 3, 2009)

It might work, yes... But I would need a better torch.


----------



## EDI Refining (May 3, 2009)

Noxx, ill take the Au

do you have a little more available ?

PM me with pricing


----------



## dick b (May 3, 2009)

I would think that you can spin cast a small ingot in a lost wax mold.

The dentists do it on small crowns all the time. 

You would have to make a pattern with a ingot shape and a filling hole with a sprue to mold the lost wax pattern. Then cast it into a lost wax mold, heat the mold to loose the wax, then pour the gold into the mold.
After the gold cooled, break the mold and clip the sprue. You would probably need to clean the gold to remove any left over mold material.

It would be a lot of work, but I think that you could get a small ingot to sell that looked pertty nice compared to some of what I see being sold on ebay right now.


----------

